# Some random experimental shots...what do you think?



## suryad (Dec 28, 2005)

This was taken from a moving train in India.






This is a shot from a bus window while it was pouring outside. What do you guys think? Weird? Cool?





Explosion!





Old pier


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Dec 28, 2005)

Am I seeing a bare dierriere in the first one?


----------



## suryad (Dec 28, 2005)

LOL no! You are not. Though it looks like it! lol


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Dec 28, 2005)

Whoa.... really?  Cuz I could've sworn......  guess not though! lol


----------



## Holly (Dec 28, 2005)

LOL I was thinking the same thing.. Glad I read further down.. My favorite is the last one!  Great photos!


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 28, 2005)

I definitely love the last one! And I like all that emptiness around it, the sea... awesome! 
...would be nice to see it in color, too...


----------



## suryad (Dec 28, 2005)

Yeah I have it in color. I will post it later on. But once again LOL that was not a "bare dierriere " shot!!


----------



## charizzi (Dec 29, 2005)

The last one is awesome!  Great series!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## suryad (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks for looking charizzi.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 30, 2005)

Though in their taking these may have only been snapshots (in that case ALL my photos would need to go into THIS forum... :roll: ), in fact they are more than that.

Like the photo taken from a moving train... with the man (?) planting rice (?) in clad (!) in something white or skin coloured that so clings to his legs (and upper part of those ) that it looks like he is not wearing anything at all... the crop makes it and helps the photo a lot (and thus lifts it from its snapshot status!). It enhances the impression of "being on the move", I think. And do I have to say that I love the colours? 

The second is a bit too large for my screen, and too grainy overall, but I like the idea!

How did you get to witness an explosion???

Personally, I would crop a bit of sky in the last so the horizon would move off centre, but all in all I like that one very much, too!


----------



## suryad (Dec 30, 2005)

I just did not know where to put them pics Lafoto. These were not taken seriously...they just happened while I was fiddling with the 20d. 

The photo with the guy in the paddy field was totally lucky. I was playing with shutter speeds while the train was moving to see when I would get the grass kind of blurry. And in my first shot I stumbled on that guy working on the field....what he is wearing in India is called a "dhooti"...where the "t" is pronounced with less emphasis. And it probably was white colored originally but due to the lighing or dirt started to look skin colorish...but note that Indian people are a lot darker than that in general!  

Also the second one...I added film grain to it cause it kinda looked cool. Honestly without the film grain there was no way to see what was outside anyway unless you knew what the scenery was. I can post it without the grain if you like.

The third one was and is an explosion. It uh..is actually a firework exploding. My cousins and I found an old bag of Indian fireworks and what we exploded in the pic is what we call in India a "chocolate bomb". It basically looks like a candy in a wrapper but with a fuse coming out of it. It explodes with a boom powerful enough to probably maim your hand if you are not careful. Anyway my cousin set it off and I shot it in the continuous mode and I caught it! I have a few more where we placed a metal container on top of the firework and watched that thing get blown up into pieces. :mrgreen: 

And the last one was taken when I went out to the Berkeley Marina with my girlfriend. There is a long walkway that goes into the bay itself and we were walking till we got to the end. And there is a barrier there and if you stick your head through the barrier that is exactly what you would see...so I stuck my camera through the barrier and took that pic.


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Dec 30, 2005)

I think he just has a wedgie! LMAO!! But I do certainly like the pier shot.  The pier looks solitude and peaceful.


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 30, 2005)

well captured images.
i enjoyed them all...thanks for sharing your talent!


----------



## suryad (Dec 31, 2005)

MommyOf4Boys said:
			
		

> I think he just has a wedgie! LMAO!! But I do certainly like the pier shot. The pier looks solitude and peaceful.


 
LMAO :lmao:

And Jon...compliments from you mean a lot. Your pics are bada**!


----------



## crawdaddio (Jan 1, 2006)

I love the explosion and the pier. Nice..........


----------



## suryad (Jan 1, 2006)

I personally like the pier and the window shot myself. Kind of mysterious and aloof.


----------



## saulmr (Jan 3, 2006)

Cool!

My favorite is the last one.


----------

